# My Miley is gone. :(



## 3rabbits (Jul 26, 2009)

My youngest rabbit has gone and has been gone all day. I am really worried cause she is only about 10 weeks old.

She escaped yesterday and then came back this morning all wet. I got her back in her hutch but my daughter let her out again and she has been gone since 11am.

I really miss her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

...dont let ur daughter go near her again
leave some food out for her and an upside down cardboard box with a hole with some dirty bedding in it (so it smells of the rabbit)
have u asked ur neighbors if they've seen her?
might be worth putting some flyers up too


----------



## 3rabbits (Jul 26, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> ...dont let ur daughter go near her again
> leave some food out for her and an upside down cardboard box with a hole with some dirty bedding in it (so it smells of the rabbit)
> have u asked ur neighbors if they've seen her?
> might be worth putting some flyers up too


Thanks Emzybabe. I'll go and try that now why i can still see a bit outside.
The neighbours haven't seen her........  If she doesn't come back tonight I will get some posters done and speak to the pet insurance because they have said that they will pay for a reward so i would need to check with them how much they are willing to pay.

I'll be back on in a bit, just going to sort out the stuff that you said emzybabe.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck i hope you find miley, can i ask is your garden not secure,?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi. i lost one of mine last sunday at half sixish. and this is what i did

i contact all vets in the local area
contacted all rescue centres
contacted the microchip people (if youve got her done)
contacted the police
i contacted the news papers too
i then printed off loads of small flyers, put them in local shops, on car windows and in every house in about a mile radius

by monday evening we had her back and i had to phone all the vets, rescue centres etc to let them know again

i know how worrying it can be but im sure youll get her back, PM me if you need to talk or i could send you a copy of the flyer i used so you can use it as a template, save you faffing about.

when you do get her back maybe get some locks for the hutch to make it more difficult for your daughter to let her out

good luck


----------



## Jimmyh (Jul 26, 2009)

Come back Miley!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also read this thread for some more ideas/tips http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/51204-i-am-going-kill-someone.html


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

My rabbits have a very large hutch and do not get to run in the garden, I would be so upset if I were you so ((((hugs))))

I hope she comes back soon xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

probably now is a good time to look for her with a tourch as they are more active at dawn and dusk, good luck really hope you find her


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> also read this thread for some more ideas/tips http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/51204-i-am-going-kill-someone.html


thats my thread!! was just going to post that.

seriosly though door to door worked really well for me i had phone calls from people with no information asking me for more info or whether they could put my flyer up at work and loads of people who seemed genuinely concerned to just let me know they would keep an eye out.

made me feel like there were still some nice people out there.


----------



## 3rabbits (Jul 26, 2009)

I have got the spare hutch and left the small door open because I cannot find a cardboard box.
I have put some hay and food in there so hopefully she will come back.
We blocked all the holes up in the garden but I think that she is burrowing her way out.
I think i'll get some locks for the hutches so that the girls cannot open them.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

3rabbits said:


> speak to the pet insurance because they have said that they will pay for a reward so i would need to check with them how much they are willing to pay.


Did you have any luck with the insurance company? Most policies do have some budget allocation for lost pets adverts and rewards.

Fingers crossed Miley comes home soon!
Viki x


----------



## 3rabbits (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got back from work and found Miley being chased by a cat.
I have managed to get her and I have had a cuddle with her but she still looks really scared.
she's back in her hutch now but I will keep checking on her.

Just glad shes back.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww good news as i was getting to bottom of thread ..glad you got her back...

Try putting a padlock on hutch...


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

3rabbits said:


> Just got back from work and found Miley being chased by a cat.
> I have managed to get her and I have had a cuddle with her but she still looks really scared.
> she's back in her hutch now but I will keep checking on her.
> 
> Just glad shes back.


so glad you got her back! Think you should get a chipped and tagged and everything just incase! xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Brilliant News!!!


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

That's great news!!! 
Hope she recovers from her cat chase soon!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

great news,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

check her very carefully for puncture/bite wounds they can be very small, if anything did manage to grab her she would've kicked them off


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with emzybabe.Check her over very carefully but also monitor her for shock as this can be as fatal as any hidden wound.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yey!! im so glad you got her back, been thinking about you and was hoping there would be some good news soon.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news!

I hope she settles down soon and stops being scared now she is back with her mummy x


----------

